# White RGA8??!!



## InfinityAndThree (Mar 11, 2012)

So, you Americans might be getting the RGA8QM, but check this out!!
Ibanez RGA8-WH - Thomann UK Cyberstore


----------



## TheSixthWheel (Mar 11, 2012)

I love white guitars. This looks cool, and the price still seems decent. Hate the volume knob position though, that's RIGHT where I don't want it. Still, looks solid.


----------



## Guitarwiz2k (Mar 11, 2012)

I love that white one, it's just like the Mockup I sent to the Ibanez Facebok page, WITH the matching headstock! Sharp look, clean and it does look solid. I got the quilted maple top one, and it plays just as good as the first version with the addition of the carved cutaways.


----------



## oremus91 (Mar 11, 2012)

Now make a white RGA7!!


----------



## aWoodenShip (Mar 11, 2012)

Me gusta.


----------



## myrtorp (Mar 11, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## Brohoodofsteel75 (Mar 11, 2012)

Sexy!


----------



## JPhoenix19 (Mar 11, 2012)

ohhh, very cool.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams (Mar 11, 2012)

Snow white Ibanez's+Black hardware= Sex


----------



## shanejohnson02 (Mar 11, 2012)

LOL @ conveniently-placed ads:







I just glanced at it thought that was a response meme-pic. I half expected a photoshopped "daaaaaayum!!" at the bottom of it.

Anyway, that's pretty sweet.


----------



## Ayo7e (Mar 11, 2012)

White and matching headstock.


----------



## InfinityAndThree (Mar 11, 2012)

I wonder why it hasn't been advertised or anything. If it's a limited offer I might have to jump on it!


----------



## AnarchyDivine88 (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## shanejohnson02 (Mar 11, 2012)

AnarchyDivine88 said:


>



lol I *literally* just finished making my own version. Beat me to it!


----------



## AnarchyDivine88 (Mar 11, 2012)

shanejohnson02 said:


> lol I *literally* just finished making my own version. Beat me to it!



Lol it just had to be done, it was too good of an idea.


----------



## Seventary (Mar 12, 2012)

Holy shit! Looks great!!


----------



## guy in latvia (Mar 12, 2012)

looks awesome, wish they made a white, matching headstock, RG2228...


----------



## DoomJazz (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## vampiregenocide (Mar 12, 2012)

Holy shit that's nice. :| Why are they doing all the cool finishes on the low end 8s and not the prestige models?


----------



## Tarantino_Jr (Mar 12, 2012)

With the same lame pickups :/
Still nice


----------



## Shawn (Mar 12, 2012)

Awesome, with the matching headstock and all!


----------



## djohns74 (Mar 12, 2012)

The matching headstock is a huge surprise to me, but I wholeheartedly approve.  Kind of amazing to me that they'd put one on this, but not on the JS2400. A white guitar with a black headstock is just wrong to my eye. A natural headstock would be a better choice.

Also, leave it to Ibanez to take all the "why are all 8 strings black" complaints and counter them by simply doing the exact opposite. Which may not be exactly what some of the complainers had in mind.


----------



## 77zark77 (Mar 12, 2012)

djohns74 said:


> The matching headstock is a huge surprise to me,


 
The black one also has a matching headstock


----------



## Triple-J (Mar 12, 2012)

It looks really nice and it's great to see a matching headstock too but seeing as it's Musikmesse next week maybe there's a white RGA7 on the way as well?


----------



## djohns74 (Mar 12, 2012)

77zark77 said:


> The black one also has a matching headstock


Okay, good call, but you know what I meant.


----------



## djinn314 (Mar 12, 2012)

That guitar is sick looking. I really want a natural one too though...( like Trents from AtB)


----------



## GSingleton (Mar 12, 2012)

get it and slap a tortoise pickguard on it....







TOSIN ABASI???!!!?!?!


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Mar 13, 2012)

Damn it. I love pure white guitars. That's literally my dream guitar xD Give it black binding and bring it to the U.S.

Me sad :sad:


----------



## broj15 (Mar 13, 2012)

The QM is nice but i would much rather take that any day.


----------



## Defsan (Mar 13, 2012)

Holy shit. I'll be definitely getting that (or trying to).


----------



## Tree (Mar 13, 2012)




----------



## Captain Shoggoth (Mar 13, 2012)

FUUUUAAAAARRRRKKKKK


----------



## Goatchrist (Mar 13, 2012)

Need one, saw it yesterday and instand GAS came up!


----------



## FireInside (Mar 14, 2012)

Shit, I totally bought my RGA8 too soon. First the quilt top and now this??? Fuck!!!!!! I want a white one so bad!


----------



## GazPots (Mar 16, 2012)

I get a bonus soon so i'm thinking buy this and buy some white 808's or something to make it super awesome.


----------



## johnnyboy102 (Mar 16, 2012)

Very classy. RGA8s still scare me though. Have they resolved that whole bridge ripping right out of the body issue yet?


----------



## JPMike (Mar 17, 2012)

I wish I didn't have the black version.


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Mar 17, 2012)

JPMike said:


> I wish I didn't have the black version.



Easy solution: Send to me. 

I'll take good care of it


----------



## GazPots (Mar 17, 2012)

JPMike said:


> I wish I didn't have the black version.



Sell it on here and make up the difference for a white one since it's more awesome. 



johnnyboy102 said:


> Very classy. RGA8s still scare me though. Have they resolved that whole bridge ripping right out of the body issue yet?



According to the internet people are saying they fixed that issue last year. Probably by drilling the rear screw hole deeper.


----------



## BoomBoyBooms (Mar 17, 2012)

Sex with strings <3


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Mar 17, 2012)

Do want, I love white guitars.

The matching headstock is a bit of a surprise. Not that a black headstock looks weird on a white guitar or that the matching headstock is better, it's just that Ibanez doesn't do things like that a lot.


----------



## Phrygian (Mar 17, 2012)

Finally! White guitars with matching headstocks are so classy!

But, when will Ibanez start recognizing us lefties?


----------



## stuglue (Mar 17, 2012)

Ibanez aren't bad for catering for us lefty players. Give them time im sure they'll come through. The market for 8 string guitars is small compared to 6 strings.


----------



## Phrygian (Mar 17, 2012)

stuglue said:


> Ibanez aren't bad for catering for us lefty players. Give them time im sure they'll come through. The market for 8 string guitars is small compared to 6 strings.



Yeah, I understand that they don't have lefty 8strings (yet), but i wish they could let us in on the guitars actually worth buying, both 6 and 7's. They have 1 or 2 lefty models in their latest catalogue, and neither are what I'd like to see. But, enough OT from me.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams (Mar 17, 2012)

BoomBoyBooms said:


> Sex with strings <3


Fucking marionette's is immoral and wrong, leave pinnochio alone.


----------



## GazPots (Mar 17, 2012)

Dammit, i can't stop looking at this model. It seems my brain wants it real bad. 


Wonder if you could just take out the pickups and quickly spray paint them white to complete the look? 


[/cheapskatemode]


----------



## onionofdoom (Mar 20, 2012)

oremus91 said:


> Now make a white RGA7!!



THIS!


----------



## DeKay (Mar 22, 2012)

My bands guitarist haves the black RGA8 and I am so getting this white one. Gonna put Seymour duncan blackouts in this baby 

RGA8's with Blackouts are good sounding are they?


----------



## TheOrangeChannel (Mar 22, 2012)

Flippin' awesome!


----------



## Scruffy1012 (Mar 22, 2012)

Time to sell my kidney on ebay,
MUST
ACQUIRE
ITTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT


----------



## MitchellJBurgess (Mar 22, 2012)

Dear, white rga8
Get yo ass over to Australia!

I really like this guitar,
It somehow looks so much different with a simple colour change!
And that quilt maple one is just as beautiful.
Does anybody know if it's possible to get one in Australia?


----------



## djinn314 (Mar 23, 2012)

I know I've seen different color Ibanez' in my past compared to what the factory had on the catalog (I got an Iceman back in the day that was pretty sweet). I hope there's a way for them to start making different colors in US. I seriously love that white. I keep going back to it. It's that or I'd love an 8 iceman, I think I remember seeing a youtube clip of one


----------



## DeKay (Mar 24, 2012)

Also that white rga8 will be in Germany too!!


----------



## TheOrangeChannel (Mar 25, 2012)

I'd sent them an inquiry the other day on this one...no dice at this moment for the US market...to which i replied: BOOOOO.


----------



## GazPots (Mar 28, 2012)

Bump for some HIGH RES SHIT!!!!!!111!!!!


----------



## benjaminbuisine (Mar 28, 2012)

If I knew that .... 

It has been months I hezitate to mod mine in white ... so sad !


----------



## DeKay (Mar 30, 2012)

I am in anger, Ibanez is going to pay. Nuclear bomb on the way, life is going to be erased.

Got a mail back from Ibanez that says:

Only limited to 30 White RGA8 in Germany, if you are quick there are still some left.

...

*ASSHOLES I CANT GET IT YET HIAHILAWBDASGZFIAOHLLAEOFH
*


----------



## InfinityAndThree (Mar 30, 2012)

Only 30? GODDAMIT!! I wan't to buy it but I can't... More important things must be purchased first!


----------



## GazPots (Mar 30, 2012)

Are you serious?


----------



## DeKay (Mar 30, 2012)

GazPots said:


> Are you serious?



Yes, I need this guitar so bad. My other bandmate haves the black one so if I would get a white one and mod the pickups to some BKP that would be incredible badass, just for the band. I just love the feel of the RGA8, the neck the body the looks its my guitar which I won't get I guess...

Anyone from UK please ask Ibanez if it's limited in the UK too! There is still no sign on it beeing limited in the UK so go grab the contact details and send them a quick mail, please!


----------



## GazPots (Mar 30, 2012)

DeKay said:


> Yes, I need this guitar so bad. My other bandmate haves the black one so if I would get a white one and mod the pickups to some BKP that would be incredible badass, just for the band. I just love the feel of the RGA8, the neck the body the looks its my guitar which I won't get I guess...
> 
> Anyone from UK please ask Ibanez if it's limited in the UK too! There is still no sign on it beeing limited in the UK so go grab the contact details and send them a quick mail, please!





It's on Thomann.de and i've ordered from them before and it was fine.


Just grab one from here and stick some white 808x's in it or something.

Ibanez RGA8-WH - Thomann UK Cyberstore


----------



## ImBCRichBitch (Mar 30, 2012)

Damn..... i actually like that..... Why are white guitars so appealing ? -_-


----------



## Erazoender (Mar 30, 2012)

Yunoquilt maple?


----------



## GazPots (Mar 30, 2012)

Nice but white floats my boat a LOT.


----------



## BTFStan (Mar 31, 2012)

AnarchyDivine88 said:


>



hahahahahaha why the pot on the head? in other news, that white is divine to the T! I love white guitars with black hardware


----------



## GazPots (Mar 31, 2012)

Is the Rga8-WH even available yet? The Thomann.de page says it's "not yet available" so perhaps it's not even reached any dealers at the moment.


If it was sold out they'd have it listed as sold out.


----------



## DeKay (Mar 31, 2012)

It will come on 01.07.2012 but I think like ibanez mailed to me that it will be limited.


----------



## GazPots (Apr 1, 2012)

Found this and it does infact confirm the date you mentioned.


----------



## Metalus (Apr 1, 2012)

BoomBoyBooms said:


> Sex with strings <3



THIS


----------



## m4rK (Apr 1, 2012)

Erazoender said:


> Yunoquilt maple?



I love the white, I really do, but I will own this!


----------



## Jay7kharmuh (Apr 1, 2012)

_*hello all....the Ibanez RGA8 in white would be sweet....signature Dino Cazares maybe?*_


----------



## implicit (Apr 1, 2012)

djinn314 said:


> I keep going back to it. It's that or I'd love an 8 iceman, I think I remember seeing a youtube clip of one



pretty sure you're talking about the custom 8s ibanez made for meshuggah a while ago. behold:


----------



## Rojne (Apr 2, 2012)

Thanks you so much for this, my GAS for a 8 string suddenly came back with a fucking SLAM!


----------



## benjaminbuisine (Apr 2, 2012)

Every night I'm dreaming about this beauty, with two white D-Activator 8 ... could be heaven of an axe !!!!

And I know I'll not resist ...


----------



## GazPots (Apr 2, 2012)

You putting covers on those or just sitting them in the route direct?


----------



## HexaneLake (Apr 12, 2012)

Looks fucking awesome, almost as awesome as mine... [email protected]!!


----------



## Mr GriND (Jul 6, 2012)

Hi, WARNING RGA8 as a BLACK HEADSTOCK and none MATCHED HEADSTOCK !!!!! I got mine today. BLACK headstock ! [email protected]^!§


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jul 6, 2012)

Apparently NA is getting bright orange or RFR with white emg's...


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jul 6, 2012)

Erazoender said:


> Yunoquilt maple?



Veneers are for suckaz


----------



## benjaminbuisine (Jul 6, 2012)

Mr GriND said:


> Hi, WARNING RGA8 as a BLACK HEADSTOCK and none MATCHED HEADSTOCK !!!!! I got mine today. BLACK headstock ! [email protected]^!§


 
shameful !!

thanks for the info

Are you still happy of your purchase?


----------



## Mr GriND (Jul 6, 2012)

Pics of rga8 white ???











RGA82012WHITE1 - HostingPics.net - Hbergement d'images gratuit


----------



## Mr GriND (Jul 6, 2012)




----------



## DeKay (Jul 6, 2012)

What a scam.. in germany the headstocks are white.. the store said it's white.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jul 6, 2012)

djinn314 said:


> That guitar is sick looking. I really want a natural one too though...( like Trents from AtB)



Then strip it! Strip it good!


----------



## nostealbucket (Jul 6, 2012)

Seems ok. Ibanez finally decided to go with a color change! White! I would go for the qm version, but the top is obviously a photoflame. Looks cheap as hell..


----------



## Mr GriND (Jul 6, 2012)

pics album:Sevenstring.org - Mr GriND's Album: ibanez 2012 rga8 white limited edition


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jul 6, 2012)

nostealbucket said:


> Seems ok. Ibanez finally decided to go with a color change! White! I would go for the qm version, but the top is obviously a photoflame. Looks cheap as hell..



After getting a guitar with a REAL cap photocaps kind of make me sad. But I do realize they're a cheaper option for someone looking to mass produce axes.


----------



## Mr GriND (Jul 6, 2012)

I expect a reply from Thomann and ibanez / meinl.de.
All sites used the image of the manufacturer ....

Details - Ibanez Gitarren[productId]=14657&cHash=dce4e35fc076e3ae2783cecb9b9b3613

Ibanez RGA8-WH - Cyberstore Thomann Français

Ibanez - RGA8-WH White Limited Edition : Guitares électriques

Ibanez RGA 8-String :: Bonedo

Ibanez RGA8 WH - White - 8string-38151


----------



## nostealbucket (Jul 6, 2012)

Konfyouzd said:


> After getting a guitar with a REAL cap photocaps kind of make me sad. But I do realize they're a cheaper option for someone looking to mass produce axes.



Yeah, i know what you mean. Some photoflames are a hit, some are a complete miss.


----------



## Mr GriND (Jul 6, 2012)

No more WHITE RGA8 the Thomann site this afternoon. On the German site of IBANEZ no mention of the possibilty of a visual change, lack ! Rga8 is available again ... No response from Thomann or Ibanez.de ................................................... ?????


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jul 6, 2012)

Mr GriND said:


> Hi, WARNING RGA8 as a BLACK HEADSTOCK and none MATCHED HEADSTOCK !!!!! I got mine today. BLACK headstock ! [email protected]^!§



In the words of Dave Chapelle... "You been zapped!" Weird that all the pics show a white headstock, though...


----------



## Mr GriND (Jul 6, 2012)

Unfortunately I do not believe! If you look closely there are pictures of the model with black headstock in Germany. On all sites Ibanez is the European legal statement that the product may change without notice except IBANEZ.de (Meinl) Importer. You've already seen an ibanez with the black logo on the headstock? Rather it is silver, right? Photoshop is their best friend before you start producing?
here as:
IBANEZ RGA8-WH 8-String Electric Guitar


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jul 6, 2012)

Photoshop, eh? Kinda grimey. Small discrepancy but false advertisement nonetheless although I suppose their little disclaimer was supposed to be a "fair warning."


----------



## Mr GriND (Jul 6, 2012)

Small game: Help me find the legal notice:
Details - Ibanez Gitarren[productId]=14657&tx_scproducts_pi1[parent]=Z-IB-EG-8SAITER&tx_scproducts_pi1[pserial]=Z-IB-EG&tx_scproducts_pi1[grouppid]=799&cHash=18397b9c83c984c5336a594de24f3888
or
Gruppe - Ibanez Gitarren[serial]=Z-IB-EG-8SAITER&tx_scproducts_pi1[parent]=Z-IB-EG&cHash=a0f301f40ebc8bd06bcd09d3d7deec82


----------



## axxessdenied (Jul 6, 2012)

Looking at this makes me really happy I got my DC800 in white with black hw.... fuuuuu I can't wait!!!


----------



## Decline Of Society (Jul 7, 2012)

Mr GriND said:


> Hi, WARNING RGA8 as a BLACK HEADSTOCK and none MATCHED HEADSTOCK !!!!! I got mine today. BLACK headstock ! [email protected]^!§




Are you 100% sure it's factory fresh? Maybe it's a second hand from someone who did a DIY paint job.


----------



## Mr GriND (Jul 8, 2012)

Ordered from Thomann, distributed by Meinl (Ibanez importer in Germany)
The label shall be the WH but no mention on the back of the headstock like quilt maple ibanez. Is it an assemblage? A change made &#8203;&#8203;in Germany? Thomann and Meinl always silent ...

IBANEZ RGA8-WH 8-Saiter 8-String E-Gitarre Electric Guitar Tasche Gigbag NEU NEW | eBay

Ibanez RGA8-WH 8-string-Axe


----------



## Mr GriND (Jul 8, 2012)

Hopefully this one does not go through Photoshop ...


----------



## simonXsludge (Jul 9, 2012)

Mr GriND said:


> Hopefully this one does not go through Photoshop ...


HOPEFULLY!!!

I know that Ibanez are using mockups for their product shots on their websites, but if this one doesn't come with a matching headstock either, I will be a little bummed.


----------



## Mr GriND (Jul 9, 2012)

Look that : Ibanez RG2228A ???????????!??????GW?????J????????Ibanez?
A real matched if not a proto !


----------



## Mr GriND (Jul 9, 2012)

and that :RG2228A-GW [8-Strings Guitar SPOT Model] | CPxyíX bNnEX | yí.me

RG2228A-GW (galaxy white)

Black logo on white matching headstock as RGA8-wh ( normally !).


----------



## Mr GriND (Jul 9, 2012)

This morning more than a one piece available ...
Friday she was unavailable (after my mail), Saturday back without a Maj About the headstock. But quantity icon is green ??
Hmmmmm .......

Ibanez RGA8-WH - Thomann UK Cyberstore


----------



## Mr GriND (Jul 31, 2012)

Big scam ...
Thomann me back the black headstock model for an exchange with white headstock because it is a manufacturer error and now he tells me that the model is only available with black headstock ... Still no M.A.J. on the product ...


----------



## simonXsludge (Jul 31, 2012)

It is a manufactoring error indeed. There will be a new / replacement run with white headstocks. Don't know when the new run will ship, but everyone who got one with a black headstock should be able to swop them for one with a white headstock.


----------



## Mr GriND (Jul 31, 2012)

I would like to believe but it's not what I said Thomann. Now after all the series will like this ... He never the same arguments. The speech is always changing! At first, it causes problems and the consumer is not even informed, and I was never real photo.


----------



## noise in my mind (Jul 31, 2012)

that's a cool color, but having owned this guitar for over a year and just recently selling it, I must say it's not a very good guitar and waaay overpriced. The tuning and intonation is very unstable the playability is average at best, the stock pickups sound horrid, and the upper fret access is a joke. However, when the pickups are replaced it can sound pretty mean! Well, when it stays in tune! lol


----------



## MetalSlab (Jul 31, 2012)

What about a maple fretboard with black inlays?


----------



## simonXsludge (Aug 1, 2012)

Mr GriND said:


> I would like to believe but it's not what I said Thomann. Now after all the series will like this ... He never the same arguments. The speech is always changing! At first, it causes problems and the consumer is not even informed, and I was never real photo.


I'm just telling you what I've heard directly from the Ibanez distributor here in Germany (MEINL Distribution). Ibanez have pretty much always used mockups of the guitars on their website, instead of real photos. There never was a problem with this until now, where there was a manufactoring error, which will be corrected. So it's not a _scam _by any means.

With that being said, I hope you'll get it figured out.


----------



## Mr GriND (Aug 1, 2012)

I hope you're right. This is what THOMANN now says: "The manufacturer changed the product, there will be more than just black headstock ..." .
A week ago: "The product has a white headstock, we will have an exchange ..."
He did refund the guitar without asking my opinion as he wanted to send me the model with white headstock (and refund is blocked I can not use it). Now no news.
Today in THOMANN product sold.
Meinl has never responded ...


----------



## Mr GriND (Aug 6, 2012)

I had my answers of THOMANN. All the first series has black headstock . Product sent back to the manufacturer. The new series of RGA8-WH will have white headstock . Delivery at the end of August or the beginning of September. Thank you M.Hans THOMANN for the answers.


----------



## Mr GriND (Sep 12, 2012)

Back with the correct Headstock !


----------



## boingti (Sep 18, 2012)

I really want one, ive had a black one since early 2011 and have really wanted to get it sprayed white but this is a much better option. Any idea how much i could get for mine?


----------



## Mr GriND (Sep 20, 2012)

Try on Thomann.


----------



## GXPO (Sep 20, 2012)

noise in my mind said:


> that's a cool color, but having owned this guitar for over a year and just recently selling it, I must say it's not a very good guitar and waaay overpriced. The tuning and intonation is very unstable the playability is average at best, the stock pickups sound horrid, and the upper fret access is a joke. However, when the pickups are replaced it can sound pretty mean! Well, when it stays in tune! lol


 
The RGA8 has an AANJ like most other RGA's right? How can the upper fret access be a joke? I've played a a lot of RG's and upper fret access is never something I've had to be concerned with..


----------



## FireInside (Sep 20, 2012)

The upper fret access on my RGA8 is great. I can under stand the older models not being that comfy but since the added the bevels it is perfect (IMO).

But mine is black, maybe the color makes a difference?


----------



## Mr GriND (Sep 20, 2012)

Any !


----------



## LeAdEr (Sep 20, 2012)

Could you upload some pics?


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Sep 20, 2012)

looks amazing


----------



## Mr GriND (Sep 21, 2012)

this :


----------



## Konfyouzd (Sep 21, 2012)

Where the hell did that come from? I thought the RGA8 didn't have the matching headstock.


----------



## FireInside (Sep 24, 2012)

From what I heard (and I could be wrong) the first models shipped with a black headstock and was said to be an error. The models available now are supposed to have a the white headstock, looks much better IMO.


----------



## Mr GriND (Sep 27, 2012)

Exact, but i don't know if the models are ready. I think what the headstocks were repainted. The model seems completely sold on Thomann. Maybe a new arrival ...
I don't know how many were provided for Europe and how many are the correct headstock ? Dekay says 30 !


----------



## Mr GriND (Oct 4, 2012)

Why not inventory RGA8-WH ? (maybe 30) 
Who has a white or black headstock ?
Mine is white ........
Which else ?


----------



## Mr GriND (Jan 2, 2013)

Which are the correct headstock, i'm alone ?


----------



## Experimorph (Jan 2, 2013)

Mr GriND said:


> Which are the correct headstock, i'm alone ?



The RGA8-WH comes with a white headstock. The white RG8 (not sold in Europe, I believe) comes with a black headstock.


----------



## Mr GriND (Feb 16, 2013)

:-


----------

